# Acquiring the equipment.....



## clel miller (Jun 21, 2015)

For black and white.
I recently bought a Bessler 23, the Blue/Gray model from a girl on Craigslist. It seems to be in quite good shape.
It also came with some trays, and a few other things...maybe a book, I need to look.
Anyway...for a beginner, is there a link or a tutorial that has a shopping list of necessary "stuff" that we should buy to get started.?.....including chemicals.
I shot film in High School circa 1975-1979 with an AE-1. We always had the negatives developed, and then would either use a friends darkroom, or rent time in a room at the local camera store. Now I am 55 and wanting to start again. That is all the experience I have.
Thank You


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2015)

Enlarger
Timer for enlarger
Lens & board
Trays
Measuring cups
Negative carriers
Easel
Thermometer 
Safelight
Chemicals
Paper
I use a timer app for timing prints

That's about all that's needed to make prints.  For film, add

Reel(s)
Tank
Chemicals


----------



## Derrel (Jun 21, 2015)

A paper safe is a HUGE time-saver. Some type of anti-static brush for removing dust from negatives is handy as well. A grain focusing magnifier is also very helpful for making sharp, in-focus enlargements. For washing prints, you can use a large tray, and fill it/agitate/stand/dump/repeat for 30 seconds for a total of five minutes on RC paper, 10 minutes on fiber-based paper, and get clean prints with less water waste than in virtually any washer "system". The same method works for washing film...many running water systems do not remove as much fixer as fill/agitate/stand/dump/repeat at 30 second intervals for even five minutes.


----------



## clel miller (Jun 21, 2015)

Pardon my ignorance, but.....what is a "paper safe".?
Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Jun 21, 2015)

A paper safe is one of the biggest timesaving devices for printing enlargements or contact print sheets. It is a light-tight plastic box that can easily be opened, a sheet of paper removed, and then the lid of the box closed...it keeps you from constantly needing to open a box of paper, and tediously extract a sheet, then re-wrap and re-bag the entire supply of paper.

There are a couple types. I had two. One a bulk type, an Arkay, the other an 8x10 whole sheet "automatic extraction" type that used four, rubber-tipped feet to automatically pull out a new sheet about one inch when the door was opened, and then after the sheet was removed, the door sprung closed.

darkroom paper safe - Google Search


----------



## clel miller (Jun 21, 2015)

Ah...OK....I can see the convenience in that.
Thanks


----------

